# What's this Varanid



## womas4me (May 11, 2005)

Enough hints already.

First prize: You get to ride to hell backward on a flatulent hiccuping donkey


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

just a stupid guess.. panoptes.???


----------



## womas4me (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

Nope, sorry Baz.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

not even close right??


----------



## hugsta (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

Is it a V.caudolineatus or V. eremius????


----------



## womas4me (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

Your guess was a varanid at least, so you got the first part right.


----------



## Retic (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

Whatever it is can you put it in a small box and post it to me please ? I will send you my address. ;-)


----------



## womas4me (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

Hugsta, one of those yes


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

its a rusty monitor right??


----------



## hugsta (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

Well, I would have to say V.caudolineatus as my first rough guess. Either way, you are welcome to send it to me for getting it right.....LOL If I am right...LOL


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

not to many of them in captivity is there??


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

huggy wants his donkey


----------



## womas4me (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

Well, here's the twist. 

I'm unsure of which one but leaning toward eremius due to the pale spots as well as dark ones, but i would like a definate from someone who would know. It hatched around 2 months ago at the most. It's current SVL is 55 mm.


----------



## hugsta (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

LOL sssnakeman, do I get to sit on the right way at least......I don't like flaulence competitions with donkeys, they win all the time.....LOL


----------



## Nome (May 11, 2005)

Looks like a baby mertens to me.
Whats it's tail look like?
Steve.


----------



## sobrien (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

That face looks like eremius. But the tail....makes me not so sure.
Where did you get the pic?


----------



## Retic (May 11, 2005)

Sorry, nothing like a Mertens but equally attrractive.


----------



## keelow (May 11, 2005)

V. Semiremex


----------



## womas4me (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

From one of my tanks. Has been handed in from a house near some pilbara bush ( spinifex and snakewood ) and i want to ID it before release.


----------



## hugsta (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

It is a hard one to pick, does the head have a stripe on the side?


----------



## bigguy (May 11, 2005)

Could be Varanus Pilbaransus. The shape is right, the location is close, but those pale spots are throwing me a bit.


----------



## womas4me (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

Nup, no stripe. Long tail with some faint lines / stripes


----------



## hugsta (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

eremius has striping almost all the way down their tails, whereas caudolineatus has striping mostly towards the end of it's tail. How long is the tail in relation to the SVL. If it is a pilbarensis as Bob has suggested, its tail should be about twice as long as the body. It may be enough to give a more positive ID. Eremius and caudolineatus are about one and half times SVL.


----------



## womas4me (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

Ok tail is 100 mm, SVL is 65mm. Made an error before with SVL.


----------



## hugsta (May 11, 2005)

*RE: What*

So it is about 1.5 times body length. Any chance of getting some closer pics? Maybe you need to keep it back for a while till it gets bigger and you can get a positive ID.


----------



## womas4me (May 11, 2005)

Try this one


----------



## BROWNS (May 11, 2005)

Definitely eremius.


----------



## BROWNS (May 11, 2005)

I don't want a flatulent donkey tho


----------



## hugsta (May 11, 2005)

It is very hard to tell. Eremius doesn't seem to have the small spottings on the hind legs like caudolineatus does. They are very similar.


----------



## sobrien (May 11, 2005)

Looking at that pic IMO I reckon it's eremius. 

http://www.kingsnake.com/oz/lizards/monitors/veremius.htm

http://mampam.50megs.com/monitors/eremius.html


----------



## womas4me (May 11, 2005)

Seeing alot of little monitors around and in town ATM. Saw a little pilbarensis on a snake callout last week, it was happily basking on the road in town.


----------



## hugsta (May 11, 2005)

Awesome womas, great to see they are about over there.


----------



## womas4me (May 11, 2005)

Here we are Bob. This is the best i can do for now.


----------



## indicus (May 12, 2005)

Yep,...eremius


----------



## Nephrurus (May 13, 2005)

Looks like V. eremius to me. The ones i caught in the Simpson were a bit nicer in my opinion, although all the ones i caught were adults. This one looks to be quite small still
Heres one of the ones i caught!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

-H


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 16, 2005)

ok so what is it?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 16, 2005)

varanus kingorum?


----------



## womas4me (May 16, 2005)

Eremius. Said bye bye on friday.


----------

